# The fundamental ignorance of liberals.



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2014)

For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:


----------



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2014)

In the 15th century, it was the deniers who tried to tell the scientific community that the earth was round. In the 17th century few people if any, disagreed with Newton and if they did, they didn't point at birds as proof. The 19th century one I will concede that those people exist, and the final point is wrong in that the AGW alarmists don't say "Warming" any more. They call it climate change to cover themselves.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2014)

It's hilarious how the left points to cartoons and comedians as their "intellectual proof".


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Apr 19, 2014)

lol


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Apr 19, 2014)

Speaking of ignorance ... rw's who think that weather is the same as climate. 

Dumb de Dumb Dumb


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

PredFan said:


> It's hilarious how the left points to cartoons and comedians as their "intellectual proof".



You're doing the same, lol...............talk about intellectual dishonesty and ignorance....


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 19, 2014)

PredFan said:


> For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:



Very true

Wish I had posted it

You could also include the denial that cigarettes cause cancer


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:
> ...



My Papa said it wasn't, but he was born in 1896...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Speaking of ignorance ... rw's who think that weather is the same as climate.
> 
> Dumb de Dumb Dumb



Speaking of stupid, Luddley can't read.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It's hilarious how the left points to cartoons and comedians as their "intellectual proof".
> ...



Pointing out their use of cartoons is using them to make a point? Speaking of ignorant......


----------



## PredFan (Apr 19, 2014)

This thread's a shining example of left wing ignorance:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8962614-post1.html

They take out the event where Muslims killed over 3,000 people, so they can ignore that, and try to claim right wingers are more dangerous. You can't beat that kind of ignorance.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2014)

PredFan said:


> This thread's a shining example of left wing ignorance:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/8962614-post1.html
> 
> They take out the event where Muslims killed over 3,000 people, so they can ignore that, and try to claim right wingers are more dangerous. You can't beat that kind of ignorance.



That event that killed 3000 people happened before Bush decided to start keeping us safe


----------



## editec (Apr 20, 2014)

Humor works best when it is mocking some human foible as this cartoon does so perfectly.

OH?

We haven't seen example after example of that sort of "if its cold anywhere on earth there must be no global warming" ignorance on this very board?

So now not only will you people lie about things that we know might be true, you folks will lie about things that we all know have happened on this board regularly?

See this is why many of us think you right wingers have no honor.

Because you'll lie even when you know your lies are obviously discredited.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2014)

editec said:


> Humor works best when it is mocking some human foible as this cartoon does so perfectly.
> 
> OH?
> 
> ...



It's tough when you have to explain what humor is to conservatives. They do tend to take things literally


----------



## PredFan (Apr 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > This thread's a shining example of left wing ignorance:
> ...



Irrelevant, dumbass.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 20, 2014)

editec said:


> Humor works best when it is mocking some human foible as this cartoon does so perfectly.
> 
> OH?
> 
> ...



You are just making shit up. Where did I say anything like that?

The evolution thing is correct-ish, and the global warming analogy is false. It doesn't follow logically whether you believe in global warming or not. The other two are complete fails. Anyone who thinks this idiotic cartoon says anything sensible is a prime example if the fundamental ignorance of the left. Of course the ignorance is so profound, the afflicted will never see it.


----------



## PredFan (Apr 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Humor works best when it is mocking some human foible as this cartoon does so perfectly.
> ...



It would be funny if you lefties didn't think shit like this was actually true. You do, hence your arguing that very thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2014)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...



You mean like how 97% of climate scientists believe man made climate change is occurring?

What's the matter with them?  Dont they listen to Rush Limbaugh?


----------



## PredFan (Apr 20, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More irrelevant nonsense, thanks for volunteering yourself as exhibit A.


----------



## jillian (Apr 20, 2014)

PredFan said:


> For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:



i would think it's only being circulated among dumb as toast rightwingnut loons.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 20, 2014)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Conservatives and Science

Match made in hell


----------



## PredFan (Apr 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:
> ...



And you would be wrong.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:
> ...



Nosebook as source of political wisdom...


----------



## PredFan (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's another fine example of the ignorance of liberals:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8985574-post1.html

Here, NoTeaPartyPlease seems to think that because we support Mr.Bundy in his fight against big government bullying, that it means we also agree with everything else he says and does.

Liberalism must be pretty attractive to many people since not only will the government take care if you, but you don't have to do any hard thinking either.


----------



## PredFan (May 3, 2014)

Here a recent example of the stupidity that pervades the left: there is an item on Facebook from one if the most idiotic pages around"Americans against the Tea Party" they tout the fact that over a million floridians have signed up for obamacare with the hash tag #flalovesobamacare. These idiots think that people signed up because they live obamacare. They couldn't WAIT to sign up for it. It doesn't even occur to their minuscule mind that those people signed up BECAUSE ITS THE LAW. And that ignorant piece has over 21k likes.

The depth and breath of left wing stupidity is amazing.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

Another example of left wing stupidity:

Each and every one of those "Bush had 13 Benghazi's" and Reagan had X number of Benghazi's etc. it shows that no matter how long this issue has been out there, no matter how many investigations or how many threads started here, liberals are unable to understand exactly what the point is. It's about the lie and the coverup.

How do you get through to them? You don't. If you are a liberal, them by definition, you aren't mentally up to the task of complex situations.


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2014)

PredFan said:


> For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:



Actually, with a cartoon like that, this thread should be called "The right wings fundamental ignorance about liberals" or "The right wings fundamental ignorance".

Republicans think the Democratic Party is made up of liberals because they don't understand the meaning of the word "coalition".  And those cartoon arguments are how right wingers debate everything, from a position of ignorance.


----------



## PredFan (May 11, 2014)

rdean said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > For example, this cartoon that has been going around Facebook:
> ...



Lol, you haven't the slightest clue what you are talking about do you? That's why most of your posts are cut and paste jobs. You aren't too good with your own words.


----------



## rdean (May 11, 2014)

PredFan said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That's simply not true.  If you read "most of the posts" you would know I only add links to back up what I'm "reporting".  Believe it, I'm "reporting".  I couldn't make up the things Republicans say.  It wouldn't occur to me.  If I didn't add links, no one would believe me.  Look at BP.  When I said Republicans blocked the Obama administration from investigating BP, USMB Republicans called that a lie.  Eventually, after so many links, they realized it was the truth.  

When I said more than 50 people died from deadly riots all across the Arab world started by a Right Wing video made in California, at first USMB Republicans said there were no riots.  But after so many links, they had to admit it.  Then they insisted no one died, course they stopped insisting that too.  

And remember when I said Republicans held millions of unemployed hostage if Obama didn't extend the Bush Tax Cuts?  They called that a lie until I linked to right wing sites putting it right out there.

I don't need to lie.  I don't make anything up.  I just quote Republicans.


----------



## Stephanie (May 12, 2014)

Speaking of ignorance, Liberal/commies like Obama and his cult followers believe they can control the climate of the earth, and expect others to believe it or you get called cute names, like denier

that not only ignorant, that's scary ignorant


----------



## editec (May 12, 2014)

Stupid arguments often demand equally stupid retorts.


----------



## LoneLaugher (May 12, 2014)

Man....nutters sure do like to think about what liberals believe. It's a wonder that they have any time to evaluate their own beliefs. A wonder, I tell ya.


----------



## rdean (May 12, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Speaking of ignorance, Liberal/commies like Obama and his cult followers believe they can control the climate of the earth, and expect others to believe it or you get called cute names, like denier
> 
> that not only ignorant, that's scary ignorant



Ignorance is when a DB calls what 98% of what scientists believe "ignorant" DB.  You have no degree.  Oh that's right.  Education is for "snobs".


----------



## rdean (May 12, 2014)

rdean said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



If I were lying, you would think there would be more from right wingers than "I don't believe it".


----------



## RosieS (May 12, 2014)

The Benghazi cover up was to cover the inaction of the Republican head of the CIA as his misguided affair with his biographer came to light just as Amb. Stevens was attempting to establish an American foothold in East Libya.

Petraeus screwed the pooch, was made to testify *in secret* , and the HOR Republicants cynically try to pawn all Petraeus's failures off on Clinton.

And they keep screaming they want the truth.

They already HAVE the truth!

Who told Petraeus to resign? No one. But soldiers do that after losses under their direct command.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## PredFan (May 14, 2014)

RosieS said:


> The Benghazi cover up was to cover the inaction of the Republican head of the CIA as his misguided affair with his biographer came to light just as Amb. Stevens was attempting to establish an American foothold in East Libya.
> 
> Petraeus screwed the pooch, was made to testify *in secret* , and the HOR Republicants cynically try to pawn all Petraeus's failures off on Clinton.
> 
> ...



Yet again, missing the point. Albeit in a different way.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 2, 2014)

More left wing ignorance:

I've been told that if we paid fast food workers $15/hour, they would do a better job, or if we paid them that much, then good smart people would be willing to work there.

The thing that liberals cannot understand is that it is the MINIMUM WAGE and that the ignorant and lazy are working those jobs because they cannot hold down a job elsewhere. The stupid aren't going to suddenly become smart, and the lazy aren't going to suddenly get motivated. If they get fired, they go make $15/hour some place else, because its the MINIMUM WAGE.

Not to mention the even more complicated economics of that ill-advised decision: if you raise the minimum wage, then all salaries go up and the MW workers are right back where they started. Someone here said it best: it's like cutting off the pig's tail, glueing it to his nose and saying he's longer.


----------



## PredFan (Jun 2, 2014)

editec said:


> Stupid arguments often demand equally stupid retorts.



Except that the left isn't serving up a retort, they are making original arguments that are epically stupid.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jun 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> More left wing ignorance:
> 
> I've been told that if we paid fast food workers $15/hour, they would do a better job, or if we paid them that much, then good smart people would be willing to work there.
> 
> ...



No. That last paragraph is not supported by facts.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> More *left wing* ignorance:
> 
> I've been told that if we paid fast food workers $15/hour, they would do a better job, or if we paid them that much, then good smart people would be willing to work there.
> 
> ...



I know this thread is an irony built on a fallacy in its own title, but can you at least figure out whether you're talking about "leftists" or "liberals"?

It just makes it hard to follow the fallacy when you can't tell who the blanket generalization is supposed to be covering.  TIA.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > More *left wing* ignorance:
> ...



I think it should be obvious even to theist thick headed, who I'm talking about but if you truly can't tell, I'm using "liberal, lefty, leftist, and progressive" interchangeably. 

If anyone wants to get petty, I understand that a Classical Liberal is much different. If you really want to get technical here, well piss off.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 3, 2014)

One of the fundamental stupid beliefs that progressives have is their belief that money is not earned . You can see it in the way they talk. They say stupid shit like "distribution of wealth", or "giving back" as if wealth was distributed or given away and the people who have it just got lucky.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2014)

What the fuck is a "progressive"?

You just don't understand a single one of these terms, do you?



PredFan said:


> I think it should be obvious even to theist thick headed, who I'm talking about but if you truly can't tell, I'm using "liberal, lefty, leftist, and progressive" interchangeably.



Obviously, and you don't need a belief in "God" to see that.

That's why you have yet to make any point here at all -- even setting aside the blanket generalization fallacy you started with.

Great idea though.  I'm going to start using the terms _hubcap_, _snot_, _rainbow _and _widget_ interchangeably.  Should be fun.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> What the fuck is a "progressive"?
> 
> You just don't understand a single one of these terms, do you?
> 
> ...



You are boring the shit out of me dude.

ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzz..............


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2014)

Can't answer the question.

How predictable was that.  

As just said, that's why you have yet to make a point.

Perhaps all those guns you insist on yelling about left loaded around your house shot it down.

/thread


----------



## PredFan (Jul 3, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Can't answer the question.
> 
> How predictable was that.
> 
> ...



I'm not here to answer questions nit wit, I'm here to teach. You don't want to learn well that's what makes you a liberal I guess.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 3, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Can't answer the question.
> ...



You're "here to teach" ----- yet you can't even define _your own terms_.  

This thread delivers.


----------



## PredFan (Aug 14, 2014)

Another one of the ways that lefties ignorance is exposed is in how they never ever learn.

The Zimmerman/Martin case should have taught them a lesson, but as we see with the riots in Missouri, they haven't learned. In the Zimmerman case, they jumped to conclusions, most times wild unfounded conclusions, based on here say, and things completely made up. They are repeating those mistakes right now.

I maintain that to be a liberal requires ignorance. Learning is the enemy for them and must be avoided at all costs.


----------

